# pre-war truss rod bolt head for Schwinn



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello newbie here to this forum. I need some help. I have a set of prewar truss rods and the mouse ear bracket to mount them however I don't have the original bolts. I was wondering if anyone could post a close up picture of the what bolt heads are supposed to look like for a pr-war Schwinn. I found some bolts that fit but I know the heads are not correct. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 10, 2019)

I need the same.

I like how you went from a newbie to a sys. admin.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 12, 2019)

a lot happens in 12 years...


----------

